# BGH entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung



## sascha (6 April 2006)

Bundesgerichtshof entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung

Der Bundesgerichtshof entscheidet am heutigen Donnerstag darüber, ob und wie in Jugendzeitschriften für Klingeltöne über teure Premium-Nummern geworben werden darf. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband, der seit gut fünf Jahren gegen Angebote dieser Art vorgeht, hofft auf ein richtungsweisendes Urteil in Sachen 0190 und 0900-Nummern.

Das beklagte Unternehmen Ina Germany vertrieb an Endverbraucher Klingeltöne, Logos, SMS-Bilder und Ähnliches, die diese sich mit dem Anruf einer kostenpflichtigen 0190-Nummer zum Preis von 1,86 Euro pro Minute auf ihr Handy laden konnten. Dafür warb die Firma unter anderem in der Zeitschrift „BRAVO Girl“. Die Verbraucherschützer hatten diese Form der Werbung gegenüber Jugendlichen als wettbewerbswidrig beanstandet und die Ina Germany auf Unterlassung in Anspruch genommen.

Seitdem zieht sich der Streit durch die Instanzen. Sowohl das Landgericht Hamburg (Az. 312 0 845/01) als auch das hanseatische Oberlandesgericht (Az. 5 U 97/02) gaben dabei den Verbraucherschützern Recht. Die Werbung verstoße gegen das Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG), da sie die Unerfahrenheit der Kinder und Jugendlichen im Wettbewerb in unlauterer Weise ausnutze. Die Werbung richte sich überwiegend an Kinder und Jugendliche. Denn bei „BRAVO Girl“ handele es sich um eine Jugendzeitschrift, deren Leserschaft zu mehr als 50 Prozent aus Jugendlichen bestehe. Die beworbenen Telefonmehrwertdienstleistungen würden für Minderjährige Gefahren mit sich bringen, die bei der Bestellung anderer Produkte und Dienstleistungen nicht aufträten, meinten die Richter. Dies gelte insbesondere mit Blick auf die Abhängigkeit des Endpreises von der vorher nicht bekannten Dauer des Ladevorgangs und das Bekanntwerden des Endpreises erst mit Zugang der Telefonrechnung.

Ob der Bundesgerichtshof ähnlicher Meinung ist, wird sich in der heutigen Verhandlung (I ZR 125/03) zeigen. Spannend wird dabei die Frage sein, ob und wie sich das Urteil auf die heutigen Zahlungsformen für derartige Dienste auswirken wird. Die 0190-Nummern wurden Anfang des Jahres abgeschaltet und damit vollständig durch die 0900-Nummern ersetzt. Zudem läuft der Vertrieb von Handylogos, Klingeltönen und Handyspielen heutzutage auch über Premium-SMS. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=350

cu,

Sascha


----------



## drboe (6 April 2006)

*AW: BGH entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung*

Der BGH hat entschieden und verbietet Klingelton-Reklame in Jugendmagazinen.
Siehe: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71774

Gut so!

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2006)

*AW: BGH entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung*

Ich mag die "erste Hand" lieber: Pressemitteilung des BGH vom 06.04.06



			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat die Werbung als wettbewerbswidrig angesehen, da sie geeignet sei, die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit von Kindern und Jugendlichen auszunutzen (§ 4 Nr. 2 UWG). Handlungen, die gegenüber einer nicht besonders schutzwürdigen Zielgruppe noch zulässig seien, könnten gegenüber geschäftlich Unerfahrenen unzulässig sein. Voraussetzung für den Schutz sei, dass sich die Werbung - zumindest auch – gezielt an Kinder oder Jugendliche richte. Dies sei im vorliegenden Fall anzunehmen, da die Leserschaft der Zeitschrift, in der die Werbung abgedruckt worden sei, zu mehr als 50% aus Kindern und Jugendlichen bestehe.
> 
> Der Bundesgerichtshof stellte aber klar, dass nicht jede gezielte Beeinflussung von Minderjährigen durch Werbung unlauter ist. Die konkrete Handlung müsse vielmehr geeignet sein, die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit auszunutzen. Maßgeblich sei insoweit, ob und inwieweit sich die Unerfahrenheit auf die Entscheidung über das Angebot auswirke. Minderjährige seien weniger in der Lage, die durch die Werbung angepriesene Leistung in Bezug auf Bedarf, Preiswürdigkeit und finanzielle Folgen zu bewerten. Daher müsse Kindern und Jugendlichen ausreichend deutlich gemacht werden, welche finanziellen Belastungen auf sie zukämen. Dem werde die angegriffene Werbung nicht gerecht, da nach dieser die Kosten nicht überschaubar seien. Diese Ungewissheit habe dadurch ein besonderes Gewicht bekommen, dass der Verbraucher die tatsächliche finanzielle Belastung erst durch eine spätere Abrechnung erfahre. Aus diesen Gründen sei eine gezielt an Minderjährige gerichtete Werbung für Handy-Klingeltöne, in der nur der Minutenpreis angegeben wird, grundsätzlich wettbewerbswidrig.


:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (6 April 2006)

*AW: BGH entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung*

Und Erwachsene werden sich vor dem Herunterladen eines Klingeltons regelmäßig gründlich über die entstehenden Kosten informieren?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2006)

*AW: BGH entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung*



> Das beklagte Unternehmen Ina Germany


 Erstaunlich auch, dass der Inhaber der im TV gezeigten Seite fun2h****, wie auch hier im Forum gemeldet wurde, Insolvenz angemeldet hat... (und trotzdem noch im Impressum der Seite und im whois steht)


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2006)

*AW: BGH entscheidet ueber 0190-Klingelton-Werbung*

Jamba sieht sich nicht betroffen
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,410237,00.html


> In der Werbung für Handy-Klingeltöne müssen nach einem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs die tatsächlich anfallenden Kosten angegeben werden. Der Verkauf über 0190er-Nummern sei sittenwidrig. Der Klingeltonverkäufer Jamba begrüßte das Urteil.


über 0190 eh nicht (mehr)...


> Der Berliner Klingeltonhändler Jamba sieht sich von dem gestrigen BGH-Urteil nicht betroffen. Der Richterspruch betreffe 0190- und 0900-Nummern, die Jamba für den Vertrieb von Klingeltönen, Logos und Spielen nicht nutze. "Wir begrüßen das Urteil gegen unlautere Werbung zum Schutz von Jugendlichen", sagte Firmenchef M.  B.-de L. . "Unsere Dienste werden stets zu einem Festpreis angeboten, der deutlich in unserer Werbung ausgewiesen ist".
> 
> Einen wirklichen Festpreis bietet jedoch auch Jamba nicht, weil der Kunde zusätzlich zum Kaufpreis des Klingeltons auch dessen Übertragungskosten tragen muss. Diese Kosten können von Tarif zu Tarif und Netzbetreiber zu Netzbetreiber stark differieren.


cp


----------

